
All friends aren't created equal (why we need better relationship marking in social networks) - danw
http://www.bladam.com/main/entry/grouping-on-social-networks/
======
ThatAdamGuy
I'm the guy who wrote this blog entry on relationship marking and grouping,
and I just found this news.ycombinator.com site via my referrals.

Of course, I was familiar with ycombinator, but not this news page. Thanks for
including my article here, and timg, thanks for the kind comments :)

------
timg
Specific and interesting suggestions. Nice ideas.

